# America in Prophecy!?!



## Puritanhead (Jan 23, 2006)

America in Prophecy!? 

Yeah, I tend to cast derision on these notions. But what of people that like to roll nationalism up with the Bible and say some special role for America in prophecy, almost making her into some _elect_ or messiah-nation. God has obviously blessed American in many facets, but I tend to think such notions of her being in prophesy corrupt the purity of the Word. I find no creedance whatsoever for such notions.

I'm not of the mindset to turn the animals in Daniel's vision into Russia and China either.

I've even heard people try to correlate this so called prophecy with George Washington's mystical vision from an angelic messenger.... an old urban legend.


http://www.shalomjerusalem.com/prophecy/
http://www.americainprophecy.com/
http://www.prophecywatch.com/articles/america_in_prophecy.htm



[Edited on 1-24-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 24, 2006)

Which america?


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ryan,

You need to get with the program; Russia and China out, North Korea and Iran in!!!! (Think Axis of Evil! controled by Dr. Evil!)

[Edited on 1/24/2006 by wsw201]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 24, 2006)

there's no end to sensational speculation. But heck, there is a market for these things.

I know a guy on another forum that fled to a third world country, and converted all his investments into gold bars. He did this to avoid the financial apocalypse that is soon to descend upon America, in addition to America becoming a police state.

There's a market for junk.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 24, 2006)

"America", or the USA, or any named country or people of the past or present (with the possible exception of those who identify with the physical descendants of Jacob) isn't in the Bible, which means none are in "prophecy".

But *all* nations can identify with blessings for obedience to God's will, and curses for wickedness. Or instead of "which" America, "America, when?"

The US have been both blessed and cursed. I would say for a long time now this nation has been in "prophecy"--Psalm 9:17


> The wicked shall be turned into hell,
> and all the nations that forget God.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 24, 2006)

so America's support of Israel wouldn't warrant us blessings from God 
what about, "bless them who bless you and curse them that curse you"?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 24, 2006)

Which "Israel"?

"Israel", the church? Our government refuses to acknowlege both its Sovereign (the God of Scripture), and that it owes the church its support, Isaiah 49:23. The last thing on its mind when it undertakes some course of action--nationally or internationally--is whether the church will suffer or be blessed by said action. So, in my view, at best this country is ambivalent toward "the Israel of God," and in many ways is subject to cursing for not blessing the church.


As for the secular modern Israeli nation-state, I certainly don't see that mentioned in the Bible. And they are violaters of basic principles of the ordinances of the Lord: "Ye shall have one manner of law, as well for the stranger, as for one of your own country: for I am the LORD your God" Lev. 24:22. They act as though they own that little strip by a sovereign grant from God, and that he never thrust them out of it. And that dwellers in it (for 19 centuries and a hundred generations) since their expulsion are interlopers and thieves, that they owe them nothing. Assuming genetic continuity, their ancestors lived in that land for less time. They persecute the church of Christ in that land.

By all means, pray for the redemption of Jacob! But do not confuse modern Israeli's for Abraham's seed, or even for the "ingrafting of the Jews" (Rom. 11:23ff).


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 24, 2006)

Brother Bruce, I was just being cynical and mocking Dispensationalism.

And I fully agree with you.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 24, 2006)

... gotcha...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 24, 2006)

Iraq: Babylon of the End Times? 

I'm still trying to get over this sensationalist book in 2003 as the Iraq War was brewing... Christian bookstores were selling it to dupes, as if Saddam was such a menace anyway. You too, can interpret prophecy with a newspaper!

[Edited on 1-24-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Iraq: Babylon of the End Times?
> 
> I'm still trying to get over this sensationalist book in 2003 as the Iraq War was brewing... Christian bookstores were selling it to dupes, as if Saddam was such a menace anyway. You too, can interpret prophecy with a newspaper!
> ...



_Armageddon, Oil and the Middle East Crisis : What the Bible Says about the Future of the Middle East_ by John Walvoord. Revised in 1991. You used to be able to get it at CBD for 99 cents. I think it has finally been dropped from their inventory. However, if you really want a copy there are 629 for sale at the used book site on Amazon.com starting at just 1 penny.

Thus the fate of most pop-prophecy books.


----------



## Devin (Jan 25, 2006)

jerUSAlem

IT'S A SIGN!!!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> America in Prophecy!?
> 
> Yeah, I tend to cast derision on these notions. But what of people that like to roll nationalism up with the Bible and say some special role for America in prophecy, almost making her into some _elect_ or messiah-nation. God has obviously blessed American in many facets, but I tend to think such notions of her being in prophesy corrupt the purity of the Word. I find no creedance whatsoever for such notions.
> ...



i've been looking for a phrase to describe this:

"city on the hill" 
american providential historism
providential manifest destiny

still not sure i have the complex of ideas well defined in my head however.
it would be helpful to have some dialogue on the issues here.

....


----------

